
Hacker News apps - captn3m0
https://github.com/cheeaun/hackerweb/wiki/Hacker-News-apps
======
ruswick
Of the six sites on this list that I attempted to visit, four did not resolve,
one was an arabic blog, and one was an archaic-looking but functioning job
board.

This list is obviously outdated and needs to be pared down.

~~~
skore
Had the same experience. Also - a brief description of what I'm clicking to
see would help a lot.

------
obviouslygreen
While the "my single-digit sample of your already-fairly-small population
indicates..." posts will surely continue to be amusing... this seems like a
curious waste of effort. Is the HN site so hard to use -- on any device --
that it really needs an app, let alone a repository of apps?

~~~
rschmitty
Yes, relative to a mobile app it is so hard to use that I never actually use
the main site on my phone. Pinching to zoom and read is so iPhone 2 era/Amish

My personal favorite is <http://hackerwebapp.com/> which isnt on this list. It
doesnt support commenting/voting but it is an absolute pleasure to read HN
with on a mobile

~~~
coherentpony
It's not on that list because the guy that wrote that list also wrote
<http://hackerwebapp.com>.

------
shocks
How old is this list? The first two links[1] I picked at random are dead.

1: <http://hntop100.com/> and <http://hn4d.com>

~~~
cheeaun
You can check out the history here
[https://github.com/cheeaun/hackerweb/wiki/Hacker-News-
apps/_...](https://github.com/cheeaun/hackerweb/wiki/Hacker-News-
apps/_history)

I generally always find and add links to new apps, but didn't check the old
dead links. I probably should clean up the list one day.

~~~
danmaz74
I'll report my own Chrome extension - I made it mostly for myself, but enough
people find it useful too: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-
news-mark-a...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-mark-
all-read/ogfbcfkihdkplelnaenpgkhnkpoaggjc?hl=en)

------
grinich
Do people still use these apps?

The one I built _years_ ago is out of date, and actually not on the store
anymore. <http://michaelgrinich.com/hackernews/>

I've been considering rewriting it from scratch (very needed), but have no
idea whether it's a good use of time.

------
chromejs10
If you're going to post a giant list like this without any screens or up-to-
date links, at least add some bullet points about positive and negative things
for each app or something. Otherwise I might as well just search "hacker news"
in my iPhone's app store (or just Google).

------
ryanglasgow
The list was difficult to sort though, but I was able to find
<http://www.premii.com/hn> which is a great web client, and an even better
mobile client.

------
krapp
A bit of a description about each app would really be useful.

Also I want to second bradleysmith's mention of including forums built by HN
members which clone the hacker news format (though not necessarily just in
Arc.)

Also just Chrome extensions... does no one make greasemonkey scripts anymore?
Am I like the last person who still even does that?

------
iamdann
Did HNPod just fade away? I had forgotten about it and I see there haven't
been any episodes in a while.

------
bradleysmith
I'd love to see a list of HN clones running on Arc included. Maybe just me.
Always interested in seeing what forums choose the hacker news system.

------
epicjunction
/shameless plug Mobile Web:

<http://hn.dinopost.com/>

Description: Aggregates all front page stories onto one page.

------
nvk
A description beside each link would be more useful than the author.

------
miguelrochefort
Mine is there. Nice :)

